
In China, Microsoft Faces New Antitrust Inquiry - jrwan
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/06/business/international/microsoft-china-antitrust-inquiry.html
======
mtgx
This after Microsoft has already agreed to "partner" with Chinese companies to
make "custom" Windows 10, and "custom" Bing search engine, and "custom" Skype
app? (I think you know what I mean by custom).

Microsoft must have terrible negotiators. They could've at least stood up for
their users. Instead they agreed to a lose-lose situation for both their users
and itself.

